# NISSAN SILVIA S13 1989 for sale Japan



## carontrack (Nov 26, 2006)

MODIFIED TOYOTA AE86, TOYOTA STARLET, NISSAN SILVIA, HONDA CIVIC, MAZDA RX7 for sale from Japan

We are Japanese used car exporters. We "CAR ON TRACK" are skillful in sales of modified toyota ae86 cars,drifting toyota starlet cars,and tuning nissan silvia cars and modified honda civic cars,and mazda rx7 sports cars. Please tell us your request. We will look for the car which you need from Japan Car Auctions. And it is possible for you to do as desired modified and to sell.

NISSAN SILVIA S13 1989 for sale
Model: S13 
Year: 1989 
Grade: - 
Mileage: 104,000km 
Color: YELLOW 
Transmission: 5MT 
Equipment: Fully Loaded,Light Modified 
Modifications: Height adjustable suspension,Aero,Alloy,Air filter,Full out of company Muffler,Roll bar,Steering wheel,Speed controller 
Engine: Gasoline ( petrol ) 
FOB PRICE: 450,000yen


































Please check our website!
JAPANESE USED MODIFIED CARS FOR SALE - TOYOTA NISSAN HONDA MITSUBISHI MAZDA SUBARU SPORTS CARS
NISSAN SILVIA S13 1989 FOR SALE JAPAN - CAR ON TRACK TRADING


Company Name: CAR ON TRACK TRADING

Company Registration number: 431340014588
President: Aboulhassani Behzad
Address: 675-6,Shimomakuri,koshigaya-city,Saitamaken Prefecture.Japan zip 343-0045
Phone/for International dial: +81-48-979-5759
Phone/Cell Phon: +81-90-3404-1534
Fax: +81-48-979-5759
for Domestic dial: 048-979-5759
Email: [email protected]
Web address: JAPANESE USED MODIFIED CARS FOR SALE - TOYOTA NISSAN HONDA MITSUBISHI MAZDA SUBARU SPORTS CARS
Business conducted in: Tokyo, Yokohama, Chiba, Saitama, Fukuoka,Kanagawa,Ibaraki

Main line of business
1. Export and import of motor-vehicles
2. Export of used spare parts
3. Export of motorcycles and scooters
4. Export / Import japanese modified car
5. Export of used japanese car
6. Other

Languages Spoken
English, Japanese

Main Market Places
New Zealand, Australia, Bahamas, Suriname, Sri-lanka, Peru, Canada, Kyrgyzstan, Kazakhstan, Tanzania, South Africa, Uganda, UAE, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, U.K., Ireland, Estonia, Netherlands, Poland, Germany, Belarus, Russia, Ukraine, Angola , Burundi, St. Kitties, Dominica, St. Lucia, Barbados, Grenada, Guyana, Suriname, British Virgin Islands, Basseterre, Cayman Islands


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

in case anyone was wondering..

450,000.00 JPY Japan Yen = 3,872.52 USD United States Dollars


----------



## jennifer070 (May 26, 2014)

Hello 
This is very nice, I love japanese car, want to buy second hand car from japan and import it here. I want to buy it from Auction sell .................!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

Look at the date from the first post, I doubt they have it anymore.


----------



## jennifer070 (May 26, 2014)

I saw that before, But I just wanted to share my thoughts here so I came up and give my views...!!!!!


Thanks


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

You do know, of course, that most JDM Japanese vehicles are not street legal in the United States and therefore cannot be imported and registered, right? I remember a few years back when importing Skyline GT-Rs from Japan was the craze, until everyone realised they were being seized by customs at the docks and then crushed. The company that was importing them, Motorex, was consequently fined millions of dollars and folded into insolvency. That is why all the engine importers bring in front clips, not the whole car! Good luck giving these people money, I guarantee you'll never see the car. I know all of this from personal experience, as I moved to the United States from the UK a few years back. We brought our '78 Jaguar XJ12 with us, and it sat in customs for about 6 months before it was finally cleared and deemed roadworthy in the United States, and that is with us having proof of ownership and valid MOT in the UK!


----------

